
White Coke - vezzy-fnord
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Coke
======
nilved
I like the implication that it was considered more socially acceptable to chug
vodka than Coca Cola.

~~~
mikeash
That really stuck out at me too. I wonder when he drank the stuff, though. If
it was just at parties, no big deal. If he was drinking it at work, then the
implication would be pretty wacky.

~~~
officemonkey
_Not_ consuming "social" quantities of vodka at work would be far more
questionable in the old time USSR.

------
percept
Zhukov seemed to "pop" up repeatedly in important WWII battles (and other,
more unexpected footnotes, apparently).

Might be an interesting biography to read...

This also sounds like the Khrushchev/video game connection:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10171304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10171304)

~~~
nabla9
Zhukov is one of the greatest generals of World War II. He made Stalin
jealous.

~~~
percept
It's surprising he was even around, then, considering
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Purge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Purge).
(Gonna read that bio sometime.)

~~~
serge2k
He became too much of a war hero.

------
Steko
Can't seem to find a photo of one, too bad.

------
forgueam
So, whereas a lot of people masquerade their spirits within soda cans, Zhukov
was masquerading his soda as vodka. I love it!

------
rocky1138
Why do we call it white when the correct term is clear?

~~~
giarc
>The colorless version of Coca-Cola was bottled using straight, clear glass
bottles sporting a white cap with a red star in the middle.

Maybe it was because of the white cap?

~~~
DanBC
Vodka and Gin are sometimes called white spirits.

[http://www.ginvodka.org/factsheets/UK_White_Spirits_Market.a...](http://www.ginvodka.org/factsheets/UK_White_Spirits_Market.asp)

And white spirits - the cleaning product - is called white spirits.

~~~
bnegreve
Both white and clear matter re-transmit all the light they receive, so neither
of them have their own characteristic color.

Maybe that's why they are often mixed up.

~~~
function_seven
Color and clarity are orthogonal qualities. A liquid can be either clear or
opaque (or somewhere in between) regardless of it's color, and can be any
color regardless of it's opacity.

Cranberry juice is both red and clear. Blood is red and opaque. Milk is white
and opaque, and vodka is white and clear.

------
oxide
>That is, Coca-Cola supplies and products were required to transit a Soviet
occupation zone, while being transported between the Lambach bottling plant
and the Vienna warehouse

man, what a logistical nightmare. can't imagine having to deal with something
like that if I was trying to get coca-cola from A to B. they must have been
grateful for the "unusual consequence" of almost no soviet-zone stoppage.

------
gregorkas
Reminds me of Nuka-Cola. :)

~~~
venomsnake
If the cold war had taken wrong turn on probably one of the 10 possible points
in history, it might as well have been ...

------
ZenoArrow
Similarly, Fanta started out in Nazi Germany:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanta](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanta)

------
lobo_tuerto
Too bad there is not a single picture depicting the product in that wikipedia
page.

------
gruez
essentially crystal pepsi?

~~~
mynameisvlad
Well, the other way around, since Crystal Pepsi came far (50 years) later.

Edit: And it seems Crystal Pepsi was also caffeine-free. The only difference
between White Coke and regular Coke was the coloring.

------
ericzawo
Sounds tasty.

